

Show HN: Minibars, a Minimal Templating Alternative to Handlebars.js - Udo
https://github.com/Udo/minibars

======
Udo
Not sure if this is useful to anyone, but on the off chance there are
Handlebars.js users here:

I wrote this as a drop-in replacement for the Handlebars.js templating library
in a few of my projects. It's significantly smaller, and often times faster,
but has a reduced feature set.

